# Can you still have IBS without having constipation or diarrhea?



## bar02029 (Dec 31, 2004)

My husband has constant gas (often smelly), abdominal cramps and pains, discomfort, weight loss, the feeling of not being able to completely finish his bowel movements, general malaise, and sometimes severe cramping and nausea. But he doesnt have constipation or diarrhea. It is interfering with his daily living, but we do not have the money to go to a doctor and have all the tests done to find out what is wrong. I have been researching IBS - does anyone here have IBS without constipation/diarrhea? Or do you think something else might be the problem?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If all stools are completely totally normal consistancy and frequency it can still be a functional bowel disorder but may not be classified as IBS. If the stool consistancy tends to vary (sometimes softer and looser or sometimes harder than normal, or frequency is odd then it could still be IBS).At this time most of the treatments are aimed at which symptoms they have so it doesn't much matter.If it is basically just pain then it is called Chronic Functional Abdominal Pain..but the pain of that is treated the same way IBS pain is treated.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If all stools are completely totally normal consistancy and frequency it can still be a functional bowel disorder but may not be classified as IBS. If the stool consistancy tends to vary (sometimes softer and looser or sometimes harder than normal, or frequency is odd then it could still be IBS).At this time most of the treatments are aimed at which symptoms they have so it doesn't much matter.If it is basically just pain then it is called Chronic Functional Abdominal Pain..but the pain of that is treated the same way IBS pain is treated.K.


----------

